# Wondered if anyone can help regarding follicle size & ovulation :)



## dan-o

Hiya.

Sorry in advance for crashing this section, but I don't know who else I can ask :)

I went for an ultrasound 10 days ago (MC follow up) where one leading follicle of 17mm was noted on my left ovary. The right one had 4 or 5 normal size dormant follicles.
The sonongrapher said I should ovulate in a few days.

My background is I'm 9 weeks post MC (ERPC @ 12+4) with a small amount of retained 'products', which I am reabsorbing slowly, I do have a little residual hCG, which is going down gradually (I get my latest beta result tomorrow) 

My CL during pregnancy (35mm) was on my right ovary, so this leading follicle is definitely a new development, not a pregnancy leftover. & it wasn't there on my previous u/s several week before

I've been temping the whole time & haven't seen a rise to my normal post ov range at all. But my AF was very long/heavy this cycle & only finished a week ago. Nor have I seen a true positive OPK, yet.
As it's been over 10 days since the u/s I'm wondering if I will ever ovulate from that follicle now? Any ideas?

Also if it fails to be released, what happens to the follicle? 
& can a follicle get too ripe/big or will it just sit & wait until I get an LH surge?

Thanks for reading, hope you can help, it's utterly confusing me!

:hug:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Dan-o,

Follicles normally ovulate when they reach any where between 20 and 24mm.
If you were 17mm 10 days ago you probably should have ovulated by now if you were going to. The only way to determine if you did is to go for a CD21 progesterone test.

As many of us girls here in LTTC are far to familiar with, you don't necessarily ovulate every month and in cases where one is over stimulated with drugs like clomid the follicle can get dangerously big, that happened to me last year and my FS had to put me on BCP for two months to shrink it back down.

I would definitely suggest you stay in touch with your health care provider especially regarding the retained products, if you pop into my journal you will see I went through something similar.

I am so sorry for your loss and wish you all the best in your next pregnancy.


----------



## dan-o

Thanks debshopeful :) xx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi Dan-o, 

I am currently taking clomid as I wasn't ovulating, so have to be monitered by having follicular scans every cycle. I was told that sometimes you don't ovulate every month, and that the follicle can sometimes shrink back? Also I've heard even when you have ovulated, sometimes OPK's aren't that reliable
I went twice this month, first was day 13 and my follicle only measured 13mm, so I went back 2 days later and it measured 18mm, I then had an injection same day to help me ovulate, although the clomid seems to have been doing this anyway. AF arrived today, so although we didn't manage it this time, I'm confident we'll get the timing right sooner or later! Sorry I can't be more help, Good luck!
x


----------

